
A new kind of light in the universe? Light that exceeds limits of natural law - hhs
https://scitechdaily.com/a-new-kind-of-light-in-the-universe-super-planckian-material-emits-light-that-exceeds-limits-of-natural-law/
======
gus_massa
[spoiler alert] > _This doesn’t violate Planck’s law. It’s a new way to
generate thermal emission, a new underlying principle._

